# The Lost Room



## Meg the Healer (Feb 27, 2011)

I've gotten a few of my friends to watch this mini-series and they agreed that it was one of the best they'd seen.

I've found that I keep watching it over and over and each time I do I find something new. A new object, a piece of dialogue I didn't hear before (or understand before). It's become a new show every time I watch it.

With the exception of one scence that I could seriously do without (just because I felt that it was forced and completely irrelevant to the plotline), this has been overall - one of SyFy's best original mini-series.


----------



## Kelise (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy has juuust got me watching this, actually. I've seen the first episode so far, and shall watch more when I find the time ^^

It's quite interesting so far. I haven't watched enough yet to encourage others to watch it, but I'll recommend anything my boy enjoys


----------



## DecadentDream (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw this ages ago when it first came out. I have to agree it was definately an excellent mini-series. Loved the concept with the different objects and the odd room (well, hey, I like anything that's a little bit odd haha). I can't remember much of it now, but I do know I thoroughly enjoyed it when I watched it.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 28, 2011)

Never heard of it what's it about


----------

